# Picture of the pigeon I found........



## LittleGreys (Aug 15, 2006)

I hope I can figure out how to add the photo, LOL! 
We call it BoBo, we have no idea how to tell if he's a boy or a girl!
Pardon the cage, we're working on getting a new one! At least this keeps him safe from the Greyhounds who are keeping an eye on him!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Littlegreys, 

No worries about the "cage"...in fact it looks very comfy and secure....a good temporary house for this lovely pigeon

Is he/she all white? My laptop makes it look like he is. Anyway, thank you again for being so kind and helping "Bobo"


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow! That is a beauty. Looks like a comfy set-up for now.  

Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

He or she looks beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!
Congratulations Littlegreys


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Cute little bird. I see it's got bands. Did you say you found it? Maybe you can find who it belongs to.


----------



## LittleGreys (Aug 15, 2006)

Garye said:


> Cute little bird. I see it's got bands. Did you say you found it? Maybe you can find who it belongs to.


The owner doesn't want him back, he is 5 hours away.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Then I'm so glad you have him! He'll have a happy and loving home where he's wanted. He's such a cute little bird.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Cute pigeon*

I hope your going to keep him? Males dance and coo more...Your cage looks fine. I keep mine pigeon in a pet (cat carrier) at night for sleeping.... Just let him have some freedom in a closed room daily...

Welcome to pigeon life.....

Andi


----------



## LittleGreys (Aug 15, 2006)

Well, the owner just called me about his pigeon. It was the racing club secretary who said he wouldn't want him back, she left a message for him and he said he just got it.
He said he would like him back, but since he is hundreds of miles away, that he would be happy if I would keep him. He was VERY nice, gave me tons of information. He said the bird has been missing for quite some time. He uses the white ones in wedding releases.
He even said once I know the sex of the bird (not sure yet, it is a 2006 model) that he would like to send me a mate for it! I don't know about that, as I don't know what to with ONE pigeon, let alone babies!! 

I told him I had made an outdoor pen that is 13' by 8', he said that would be good for him.
He gave me lots of info on food, caging, training, etc. He said if it was a male it would probably be very friendly. Sometimes when we reach in to pick it up, it "growls" at us! Is that normal? Its calm when I hold it.
Hopefully it will be happier in its outdoor pen and out of its dog crate!
Thanks for all your welcomes and information!!
This site is great!
Sue


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That's great news, Sue. It is normal for some "growling", or rather, the warning noise they make when they're startled or unsure of what is happening. Pigeons, especially homers who belonged to someone, tame down in a matter of days usually. They're smart enough to realize a good deal when they see it! Hopefully this will be the case with Bobo. When he is out of his cage for flight and play time, try coaxing him with some treats such as raw peanuts. Once he gets to know you and your family better, and with lots of attention, he will become a devoted little guy and you'll wonder what you ever did before you had a pigeon.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Grunting, is quite natural. It's 90% front. They try to make themselves look and sound as badass as possible, in the hope you will back down.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Sue,

Its nice the owner called you. I found a racing pigeon once that unfortunately died but I wanted to tell the owner so at least he would know what had happened to the bird. Well the lady at the Royal Racing Pigeon Association said she would send on the message but said "Don't expect the owner to call you back - most times they dont!" 

Well the owner did call me and thanked me for picking the bird up, for burying him in my garden and most of all for letting him know what had happened to him. He had been gone for 2 months.

Looks like you have new pet for keeps now with the owners blessing... 

Tania x


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh boy, Sue! Your life will never be the same! Pijies are something else! They make their home in your heart forever!  

Even if you do decide to get a mate, you can always substitute wooden eggs after the hens lay the eggs. This is what members do when they want to practice pigeon birth control. And, no, you won't be killing a baby as long as the eggs are exchanged right away...

Do let us know how BoBo does...lots of updates and pictures are always welcomed!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Sue, 

That was very nice that the owner called you and did in fact want his bird back. "Most" fanciers are very nice people and they do care what happens to their birds. Most are very helpful as well and want to help others. I think they get a lot of bad publicity and we think of them as heartless. We have a lot of very caring fanciers on our site and I'm sure there are tons more that are out there, not on this site

Well, looks like you've got yourself a pigeon! They really do make wonderful, endearing and comical pets. Time, patience and love will win him over.

I think it time you will know whether or not a mate is needed, Bobo will let you know if he's lonely for pigeon companionship If you did end up getting another bird, and as others have mentioned...then you just remove any eggs right away and replace them with fakes. 

Keep us updated and post more pictures when you can.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Interesting that the bird has a "chip band" on for a white bird release program??


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Well Sue*

Welcome to the world of Pigeonlife!!!

You will enjoy having a pigeon and yes grunting is very normal... they also like to bite and hold on sometimes...It doesn't hurt it just means they love you...

Enjoy !!!
Andi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

andinla said:


> Welcome to the world of Pigeonlife!!!
> 
> You will enjoy having a pigeon and yes grunting is very normal... they also like to bite and hold on sometimes...It doesn't hurt it just means they love you...
> 
> ...


Uh, Andi, I'm afraid I have disagree with you on the "biting." I have been *told* that Squeaks worships and loves me when he bites me.

Well, I'm here to say he is *NOT* being loving at all and he HURTS! That bird has a GRIP! I KNOW his "love" nibbles and those are nothing like a bite!

He's TICKED and bites to show it!  

Oh yeah, ask my cats if he's doin' love bites when he happens to get in a flank beak strike! Believe me, I relate! Also, when he attacks my feet, he is not kidding around! THEY are the enemy and must be *destroyed!* Those attacks are the same as the bites!  

Obviously, Mr. Squeaks does have his moods, especially when I put him home and he doesn't want to go! OR, he's egg sitting and doesn't want to be disturbed!

Andi, you are very fortunate to experience "love" bites...I get nibbles...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

ZigZagMarquis said:


> Interesting that the bird has a "chip band" on for a white bird release program??


Very good notice, Tim! It does make one wonder, doesn't it .. also sending a release bird 5 hours away seems a bit extreme. In any event, this bird has a happy ending and a new home with a good and loving caretaker. I'll rummage around in this story a bit just to satisy my own curiosity.

Sue .. none of this has anything to do with you or your adoption of the bird .. not to worry.

We're all very happy that the bird has a wonderful new home with you and are very grateful to you for giving this beautiful bird a good home.

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI SUE, Thats a very nice white racer and he will steal your heart,you will enjoy this bird..............TERRY and TIM I don't find it strange that this bird is banded after all white racers are race birds. I know of two who use the whites that don't race well for white releases rather then c--l them. GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the info, George. I just thought it a bit strange that a bird being used for ceremonial release would have a clocking band and have been sent somewhere so far from home .. maybe that isn't what the second band is.

Terry


----------



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

*Glad you found this site.*

Hi Sue,
Glad to see you made it here from Greytalk. You have a lovely bird there. Hope it all works out. I too found a baby pigeon some time ago (couple of years) and she was very friendly with my Greyhound. I posted a picture of the two of them together here some time back. Here is the picture.










Good luck 
Praveen.


----------



## LittleGreys (Aug 15, 2006)

About him being released at a wedding......I'm not sure he actually was....the owner said he uses white birds for wedding releases, he never specifically said THIS bird was. I just assumed, maybe. He was not released anywhere near here, so the owner was not sure how he ended up so far from home. 

Sue


----------



## LittleGreys (Aug 15, 2006)

pgm860 said:


> Hi Sue,
> Glad to see you made it here from Greytalk. You have a lovely bird there. Hope it all works out. I too found a baby pigeon some time ago (couple of years) and she was very friendly with my Greyhound. I posted a picture of the two of them together here some time back. Here is the picture.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi!! Glad to meet another Greytalker here!! Your Grey and pigeon are both beautiful!! My Greyhounds think he looks kinda yummy right now, so they are not allowed near him. The initial fascination has worn off, now they only pay attention if he tries to fly in his outdoor flight pen. My adult Grey is an avid lure courser, if you have ever seen lure coursing- the lure is a small white bag that moves really fast!!


----------

